#  > فروشگاه سایت >  > فروشگاه آقای صابری >  >  درخواست  برد تغذیه  ال سی دی شهاب مدل lcd37v87n

## sina28

با سلام جناب صابری نیاز به برد تغذیه ال سی دی شهاب مدل lcd37v87n به شماره rsag7.820.1731/roh verfدارم اگر موجوده قیمت چنده باتشکر

----------

*صابری*

----------


## صابری

سلام مهندس جان. متاسفانه برد شهاب موجود ندارم.

----------

